# Silver Jewelery shops



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm looking for a jewelry shop that makes custom made bracelets. To be particular I need to make a silver bracelet with a turquoise or blue sapphire gemstone. I want to get this for my husband. Does anyone have any idea about good jewelers around town?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Cara in the Gold and Diamond Park near the Mall of the Emirates do pretty much anything you want. Their workshop alone has about 25 staff and can prepare something for you very quickly.


----------

